
QArt codes, the better way to put picture in a QR code - voodoochilo
http://hackaday.com/2012/04/13/qart-codes-the-better-way-to-put-picture-in-a-qr-code/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+hackaday%2FLgoM+%28Hack+a+Day%29
======
luriel
Russ Cox's original blog post about QArt: <http://research.swtch.com/qart>

Note: Russ Cox is also part of the Go team at Google and was in charge of
building Code Search(RIP) and when it was shut down he released the core of
the indexing engine: <http://code.google.com/p/codesearch/>

~~~
mdwrigh2
He also wrote RE2 [1] and has published a few articles on regular expression
matching [2]. I highly recommend taking some time to look through his blog,
he's got some great stuff there.

[1]: <http://code.google.com/p/re2/> [2]: <http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/>

------
singular
This, as usual, is amazing. Russ is just ridiculous. I range between being
deeply jealous of him and deeply impressed at the productivity and quality of
his work :-)

/geek-gushing

------
exch
Other discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3833850>

------
ewest
I am trying to get this working on Windows - any ideas? I downloaded the Go
build for windows (<https://code.google.com/p/go/downloads/list>) yet I have
no idea how to build this app (QR.go)

~~~
grecy
I'm just using the web-ified version directly. It works very well.

<http://research.swtch.com/qr/draw>

------
mkup
Russ Cox must be a code name of the team working at Google on various
projects?

~~~
luriel
He was just as insanely productive even before he joined Google, for a while
he was both at Bell Labs (hacking on Plan 9, venti, and other things) and at
MIT (hacking on vx32, the modern-C rewrite of the original Unix V6 kernel,
etc.)

------
LukeShu
I'm surprised how quickly this ended up on HN. I submitted it to Hack a Day
late last night (early morning?), and was surprised that Hack a Day got it
online by the time I left the house.

